# Petrol Prices in Germany Dresden now?



## eleewhm

is there a difference state to state???

whats the current Petrol price now in Dresden???


----------



## twostep

Click on the gas station and you will details.Tankstellen Dresden


----------



## eleewhm

thanks... i searched the web and i could find nothing.. guess its all in german...

thanks..btw is it in liters or gallons?


----------



## Joppa

eleewhm said:


> thanks... i searched the web and i could find nothing.. guess its all in german...
> 
> thanks..btw is it in liters or gallons?


It's in euro per litre. Generally, petrol (unleaded) will be around 1.39 euro/litre and diesel around 1.17 euro/litre. Price varies from state to state, from service station to service station, so you need to shop around, using the website cited. Or if you drive around, prices are clearly indicated on forecourt. If you are hiring a car, make sure you get a diesel as the fuel is 20% cheaper.


----------



## eleewhm

thanks... why didnt i think of diesel car... he he... ok will look out for diesel car lease


----------



## Braulio

The diesel is the best to do.


----------



## eleewhm

Braulio said:


> The diesel is the best to do.


does diesel car have automatic transmission.. i understand its all stick shift...


----------



## patient man

eleewhm said:


> does diesel car have automatic transmission.. i understand its all stick shift...


you can get auto cars but most cars in europe are manual shift


----------



## PeterSchmiz

Actually the price is 1,35 to 1,50 Euro


----------

